# painting cabinet



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Got the first coat of General Finishes paint on, got it sanded with 320 grit, gonna put the 2nd coat on in the morning, my question is do I sand the 2nd coat before I apply the poly acrylic top coat?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I would not as long as you got a smooth surface


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Painted the 2nd coat, sanded, painted 3rd coat & smooth enough for the wife.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well if the wife is OK with it you have done GOOD!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Waiting on the 3rd coat to dry.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Salty Dawg said:


> Waiting on the 3rd coat to dry.


Looks really nice.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

nice job....thx for sharing


----------

